# Post your Alephs with Ti A1 Head



## Dogliness (Aug 5, 2006)

With NG750 UX1K 






Now all I need is a Ti battery pack, but I think it looks pretty sweet with bare aluminum. 
It is light, 78 grams (about 2.75 oz) without battery; 96 grams (about 3.39 oz) with RCR123 battery.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 5, 2006)

Mine with it's kin. 

Nexgen 750 TWOJ and McE2s.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Beamster ... that's NICE !!!  

Dogliness ... you *definitely* need that ti-pack, I assure you. 
Makes a nice quest for the near future ... 

bernie


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 5, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Hey Beamster ... that's NICE !!!
> 
> bernie


 

I finally made that Bernie guy drool...............








 :laughing:


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 5, 2006)

:nana:

Not the first time ... and certainly not the last 

The main offenders are EricMack and WP though ...  :wave: 

bernie


----------



## tdurand (Aug 5, 2006)

My headless Frankenstein :sigh::mecry:


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 5, 2006)

My two Ti's in an Acacia Koa stand.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 5, 2006)

....


----------



## EricMack (Aug 6, 2006)

Darn you guys!  

Beamy, you got me doing some serious droolin'  I've had a skull lanyard on my Ti EDC just because I like yours, BTW.  

Glad me and WP can offend, Bernie! :nana: :wave:


----------



## Gander_Man (Aug 7, 2006)

C'Mawn Bernie!
I'VE never mustered one drop of McSpittle ?!? *LOL*
At least check out my offering on the 'M6 Value' thread since you've so coldly forgotten my Gizmo line-up *L*
- Russ


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Russ ... your presence is so scarce here that I forgot the humiliation you and your collection are inflicting on all of us! :nana:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok...here's mine. I need to sand down the Ti Bezel ring a bit to get a better fit.... and also polish the light :naughty: . But here it is.... fully operational.... :rock: .








:thumbsup: WP


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 14, 2006)

Now if any of you guys have a black Aleph 1 head for sale, please PM me.
With or without McR27. Must be clean head as it has to match a very clean body.


----------



## Dogliness (Aug 14, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Ok...here's mine. I need to sand down the Ti Bezel ring a bit to get a better fit.... and also polish the light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Show off. Awesome.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 15, 2006)

WP ... as usual ... superb pic. I have them all on file, those pics. You need to make more ... 

The light isn't that bad, either 

bernie


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 16, 2006)

:sweat:
Oh...Mm... Mm... My... poooooor... heart!
OUTSTANDING!
One of the most beautiful pic of Ti light!
:twothumbs



WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Ok...here's mine. I need to sand down the Ti Bezel ring a bit to get a better fit.... and also polish the light :naughty: . But here it is.... fully operational.... :rock: .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billson (Aug 17, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Ok...here's mine. I need to sand down the Ti Bezel ring a bit to get a better fit.... and also polish the light :naughty: . But here it is.... fully operational.... :rock: .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not too sure polishing it would make it look better. It looks awesome as it is.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Beamhead (Aug 18, 2006)

Saaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

How long and how?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 18, 2006)

*My turn!!!... *


----------



## Dogliness (Aug 18, 2006)

TranquillityBase, REALLY NICE!!! What kind of tail cap is on the light?


----------



## kenster (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW TB! Those are some nice Ti lights you have been building!:goodjob:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 19, 2006)

Dogliness said:


> TranquillityBase, REALLY NICE!!! What kind of tail cap is on the light?


 That's my 'Double Strike' tailcap with a new McClicky.

TB


----------



## criollo (Aug 19, 2006)

TranquillityBase said:


> That's my 'Double Strike' tailcap with a new McClicky.
> 
> TB




Nice work !!! TB  :thumbsup: :goodjob:


----------



## Radio (Aug 19, 2006)

I wish I had the picture taking talents of the rest of you guys!!! :lolsign:

Man!!! I need to dust!


----------



## kenster (Aug 19, 2006)

Pictures! OK here is one for you guys.



The pic has a couple of other Ti lights too. :shrug: Ooops!:laughing:


----------



## Dogliness (Nov 16, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Dogliness ... you *definitely* need that ti-pack, I assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I finally got that ti-pack. Maybe not in the near future but definitely worth the wait. The 2xRCR123 body and tailcap were designed and made by TranquillityBase, the head was made by Morelite and designed by McGizmo, the Ti bezel is the new design from the Shoppe, and the Light Engine was built by cryhavok with parts from the Shoppe and an LED from PhotonFanatic. I think this is CPF at its best. Compare this light, which has the TB body and tailcap, with the one depicted in post #1.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 16, 2006)

This is so awesome !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweeeeeet!! I gotta post some updated pics....  


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## DFiorentino (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## audioman (Nov 17, 2006)

Wo....Wo.... this is the most awesome Ti-A1 i ever see 





DFiorentino said:


>


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Nov 17, 2006)

You gotta love TB's work! :rock: 

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## marxs (Nov 17, 2006)

wow now that is one SMOOTH looking light....love the fins and how they were designed! :goodjob:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Nov 18, 2006)

Not exactly an Aleph 1, but:







Made by TranquilityBase. Features the McR-27L reflector. My favorite!!!!

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## kenster (Nov 22, 2006)

WP, very nice light.



I have the same TB made head and battery tube!



Put a Cree in it. Works great with the Mcr27L.





Now an A1 Ti light for your viewin pleasure. I did a little polishing on this one.





Ken


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## HPDSNYPER (Dec 3, 2006)

_Now this is what I call "flashlight porn" ....and I can't get enough of it. heh heh heh_


----------

